# Venture (new pics page 2)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

My buddy just had a baby and with his two puppies he had no time for his crested gecko. The geckos name is Venture. He offerd it to me as i am known as the pet guy in our circle of friends (and he knew i had another gecko). So tonight i got this gecko for free with the tank and decorations.

Pics:










































This pic is of his Exo-terra tank beside my leopard geckos 10 gallon.....


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

He is one cool looking reptile, what type of Cam do you have for these pics of your's? I'm looking at buying a good Cam SLR type but not sure of what to get?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter, can't wait to check it out


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, nice pictures!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute!! Looks very healthy 

One suggestion tho, I'd take it off of the reptibark, cresties can get quite "excited" when hunting and ingest the bits and they don't pass. If you like the natural look you can use cocofibre soil instead.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i just got him tonight and it came with all that stuff so till i get payed it will have to do. then i will swap it out for sure.


----------



## BigDuke (Apr 26, 2010)

*Crested Geckos*

Your good to put him on paper towel. Either until you can get something else or for good.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah hes on shop towls for now aka paper towl till i get the funds to change its to other stuff.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I don't usually like geckos but this one is sure cute. Still not used to their eyes


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more photos:

new set up


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

freash after a shed and here he is!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My girlfriend's work place had an Argentine Tegu come in with blocked intestines after ingesting the coconut fibre. I would suggest astro turf or paper. The tegu had two surgeries and finally got better.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New Pics of Venture:


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

thats one awesome little dude! love the feet!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah cose the tips are sticky for climbing on glass when he runs or walks on normal stuff he curles them up its awsome lol.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah thats so amazing his flat feet form suction cups. So cool.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

2 more pics:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pics. Looks like a good macro lense?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nope standerd 18-55mm lens


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome pics bud! keep em comin!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pics and he is one cute little fellow. Does he get nervous when you handle him.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

That little guy is 50% triceratops, 50% puppy and 100% awesome.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

_I_ can lick my own eye.....

Awesome camera, Peter... You're hired


----------

